# Barclays Premier League England 21-22 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 16, 2009)

21 Mar 11:45 Portsmouth v Everton  2.75 3.25 2.37   
21 Mar 14:00 Blackburn v West Ham  2.25 3.25 2.90   
21 Mar 14:00 Fulham v Man Utd  7.50 3.75 1.44   
21 Mar 14:00 Stoke v Middlesbrough  2.25 3.25 2.90   
21 Mar 14:00 Tottenham v Chelsea  3.75 3.25 1.90   
21 Mar 14:00 West Brom v Bolton  2.40 3.25 2.70   
21 Mar 16:30 Newcastle v Arsenal  4.50 3.40 1.72   
22 Mar 12:30 Wigan v Hull  1.72 3.40 4.50   
22 Mar 14:00 Man City v Sunderland  1.61 3.40 5.50  
22 Mar 15:00 Liverpool v Aston Villa  1.50 3.60 6.50


----------



## Fate (Mar 16, 2009)

At first look Arsenal x Manchester city looks good. Plenty of time to see the odds again in Friday. It will be exciting to see how Liverpool does after the big win. I can see an upset, it happens after the big wins.


----------



## danyy (Mar 17, 2009)

I think that Man U can make a mistake after the humilliation on Old Traford...
Fulham is home team so probably they can get 1 point...
And Liverpool probably will win against Villa and probably after a few weeks Arsenal will be four placed team despite their playing is awful..


----------



## jamesgalt (Mar 18, 2009)

*Powerful EPL Tip*

As expected, Everton went on to an easy win last week.  For this week in the EPL, put all of your spare cash on:


*Blackburn -1/2 *over West Ham


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 21, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> I think that Man U can make a mistake after the humilliation on Old Traford...
> Fulham is home team so probably they can get 1 point...
> And Liverpool probably will win against Villa and probably after a few weeks Arsenal will be four placed team despite their playing is awful..


Impressive


----------



## danyy (Mar 23, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> danyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now we will see how long will be the man's negative seria - despite Sir ALex wont leave the things that way but he have 2 key players out for the next match.
and of course bet on L'pool they should be excited, full of intension and so careful - we saw what they did to Villa.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

danyy said:
			
		

> A_Skywalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should start to win, big teams cant afford to lose 3 matches in a row.


----------

